# 322 Duo setup for single room



## silentvixen (Sep 28, 2010)

First of all, please forgive my ignorance. :eek2: I just moved and the dish only has one line running to where I need to put my receiver and I don't have access to the crawl space to run another line. My question is will the 322 Duo receiver work with only one cable running to it from the dish and if so, does it matter which one? Thanks for any help you can provide!


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

Yes it will , but you have to have a DishProPlus LNB / switch. You will also need the DishProPlus Separator - this will take the one cable to the dish and split it off to each tuner.


----------



## silentvixen (Sep 28, 2010)

Thanks for the info. I guess I'll just switch back to a regular 311 receiver then. I have an extra one somewhere.


----------



## shadough (Dec 31, 2006)

the 322 comes with a dp seperator in the box, if u still have it. so as long as the lnb is dp plus, youll b ok. otherwise, i think u can still use the 322 with just 1 feed connected to tnr1. when u run check switch, youll get an error on tnr2 but i think it will still function as a sngl tuner. the above dp plus equip. is fairly cheap from solidsignal.com or sadoun.com


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

shadough said:


> the 322 comes with a dp seperator in the box, if u still have it. so as long as the lnb is dp plus, youll b ok. otherwise, i think u can still use the 322 with just 1 feed connected to tnr1. when u run check switch, youll get an error on tnr2 but i think it will still function as a sngl tuner. the above dp plus equip. is fairly cheap from solidsignal.com or sadoun.com


Nope - Dual tuner receiver MUST have both tuners connected to the same Slots.


----------



## itinerant.seafarer (Jan 9, 2011)

troubleshooting an issue I'm having I found that the 322 will indeed work if only the SAT1 input is used, leaving the SAT2 input open. I do not have the dp selector in-line. I do have the dpd2 in place (which takes the output for tv2 from the box and back into my house wiring) The dish we have is the 1000.2.


----------

